# Samsung 1 GB memory



## jake88

Can anyone please tell me what type of computer this memory stick will fit?

Samsung 1GB 1RX4 PC2-3200R-333-12-C3


----------



## Geoff

That's pretty vague, you should tell us the motherboard or computer you have, and we can find memory for it much easier.

By the looks of it, it's DDR2-400.


----------



## jimmymac

duplicate thread fella 

http://www.computerforum.com/65351-samsung-1-gb-memory.html


----------

